# Removing the headrests



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have found the "button" on the seatback to release the headrest, but I just cannot get it to budge. Before I go and spend £40 to get Audi to do it, can anyone help me get the darn headrests off please?

Which way do I push the button? Towards the doors or the gearlever? Does it push into the seat? My thumbs are literally aching from trying to move these buttons!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

The button is on the back of one of the plastic bases that the headrest legs fit through into the seats. You just push it in and pull the headrest out. Sometimes you need to "rock" the headrest, if it gets too far off centre and jams. Shouldn't be too hard to do. HTH


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the rapid response.

I have to say I can't see an obvious release and that's not what PiloTT's earlier post in another thread suggests. He says there is a hidden button 10cm below the outside leg of the headrest that has to be pushed in to release the headrest. I have located discrete lumps under the leather but I cannot get the 'buttons' or the headrests to budge. I'll go and have another look. It's certainly not obvious, whatever the mechanism is.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK, I've checked again and there doesn't appear to be any form of button on the headrest mounting trims themselves - can anyone help please?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, sorry mate - I was talking absolute BS above. Memories of a previous VAG offering that worked that way. I had a look at my TT last night and I haven't a clue how they come out, so I'll be watching this with interest. Sorry again for giving you duff info in a smug manner, but at least I've bumped your thread!


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Why are you wanting to remove them?...Are you cleaning them or having them re-covered?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to fit the BMW seat-belt guides and to do that I need the headrests off.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Is this the mod the Mk1 guys do, adding the guide from the MINI, that keeps the belt higher over your shoulder? I always feel that the belt is slipping off my shoulder, so this might be useful.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> I want to fit the BMW seat-belt guides and to do that I need the headrests off.


Have you got any pics so as I can get an idea how the seat belt guides work please?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll make a deal with you - YOU help me get the £$%@~^ headrests off, and I'll fit them and then I'LL post pictures.

OK?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> I'll make a deal with you - YOU help me get the £$%@~^ headrests off, and I'll fit them and then I'LL post pictures.
> 
> OK?


  I have just had a go at removing them, and I see what the problem is! There is a main dealer down the road from me, I will pop in tomorrow and ask them to show me how to do it, then I will let you know so you can fit the guides and post some pics - how does that sound?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL! That would be extraordinarily helpful! I'm off to Norwich myself tomorrow, so I'll ask for myself. If it turns out to be a costly job then I'll let you know. I just find it unbelieveably frustrating. It MUST be possible, I have instructions, and yet, I cannot do it.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> LOL! That would be extraordinarily helpful! I'm off to Norwich myself tomorrow, so I'll ask for myself. If it turns out to be a costly job then I'll let you know. I just find it unbelieveably frustrating. It MUST be possible, I have instructions, and yet, I cannot do it.


Take your camera with you :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK - well, I phoned up to book the car in and according to the Mastertech at Norwich Audi the headrests don't come out. Seems a bit weird to me.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> OK - well, I phoned up to book the car in and according to the Mastertech at Norwich Audi the headrests don't come out. Seems a bit weird to me.


They must come out! I have read on other forums that some people have had to resort to placing two pieces of wood in between the seat and headrest and 'prising' the headrest out??? I would not want to try it though!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've PM'd PiloTT who posted the original 'hidden button' information and asked him for more details.

I'm about to go out and try again!

What I think happens is that the 'button' is actually just the end of the headrest column and there is probably a notch in it near the base. One leg would also have to be longer than the other.

When you raise the headrest the angle of exit causes the longer leg to be 'feelable' through the leather and the notch catches on a ledge or something inside the seat. The only thing that would make sense in that case would be to push the 'button' towards the front of the car while pulling up on the headrest and that would make the notch clear the ledge and the headrest will come out.

Well, that's how I'd do it if I needed to make something cheap that didn't have a catch in the top of the headrest.

Bonkers.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm starting to think that, if you can get the headrest out, without asking the dealer, (ie. cheating), you will get extra power, or 5 gold rings or something.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Frustrating I'm sure!...but they must come out!!!!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


>


Possibly a tad excessive when a hacksaw would do the job just as well.

BUT!!

PiloTT has come back to me and I'm very hopeful of having the darn things out soon.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Is this what you want to fit?
http://www.eagleday.com/bmwsebeho.html

Also found this.....might be worth trying!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... viewfull=1


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, that's the seat-belt holder and sadly, no, that circlip trick only works on Mk I's.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

OK... Just been out to the car to see if I can remember how to do it and got it out in a minute or so.

First, its going to be best if you sit in the rear seat (I did the passenger seat).

Raise the headrest fully then push it back bown just a Tiny amount (just enough to take the pressure off the mechanism locking it in place.

Looking at the back of the the passenger seat, feel for the locking button deep in the leather. it will be about 7-10 cm below the left hand headrest rail (window side)

This bit is a little tricky but you need to try to rotate this (only a little) toward the centre of the seat (from left to right as you look at it) and then pull the headrest upward to release.

I think if the headrest is FULLY up then it is a little harder to turn the button to unlock.

As for the drivers seat, I didnt remove the headrest but I think(?) that the locking button is still on the left side (viewed from rear).

Let me know how you get on..


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Yes, that's the seat-belt holder and sadly, no, that circlip trick only works on Mk I's.


I like the idea of the guide, and it would make it easier to get hold of the seatbelt.

Keep us posted on how you get on.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK - as you would expect, it definitely is possible to remove the headrest as shown below;


----------



## Centhron (Aug 30, 2013)

Restart an old post...but...The BMW/Mini Belt Holder works finaly??? Just look to buy it but want to know if its work...

Thanks to answer...and if you have picture of what its look it will be great!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Got to love Audi for making things a struggle


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Mine. Altered to make them drop a wee bit. Just so they're not too high over the shoulder (and potentially my neck).


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Is that the BMW one?

Where does the buckle sit when no one is in the seat? Can you take a photo showing where the buckle/strap hangs?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

At a logical guess I would say that the groove/s for location are on the headrest stem/s meaning that the button or buttons will either be a push in towards the stem/s or pull away from the stem/s. You may need another pair of hands to pull up the headrest as you push or pull the buttons. They will come out because they just push in on fitting problem is they're not adjustable. Does the plastic panel come off the back of the seat to enable you to see what's what ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1przg273]Mine. Altered to make them drop a wee bit. Just so they're not too high over the shoulder (and potentially my neck).


Hi, where did you get those seat belt brackets from fella ?


----------



## Centhron (Aug 30, 2013)

You can find it here...

http://www.cafr.ebay.ca/itm/18061511019 ... 1423.l2649

For my part i want to know if its bolt on because the space between the pole look short compare to TT headrest... :?

More information on your work KM... :wink:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Lyons said:


> Is that the BMW one?


Yup. Certainly is!



Lyons said:


> Where does the buckle sit when no one is in the seat? Can you take a photo showing where the buckle/strap hangs?


Here you go...










As for the spacing. It extends - just enough for the TT headrest legs.


----------



## Centhron (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for help KM....I just buy mine!!!!

Now i just have to learn how to remove that Headrest....Any pics??  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Centhron (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for help KM....I just buy mine!!!!

Now i just have to learn how to remove that Headrest....Any pics??  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Best of British with that dude. 
It's a swine of a job. I did mine with the seats out, back plastic panel off and the leather peeled up... :? 
There's lots of sharp bits in there! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

on my USA 2001 roadster with baseball interior i only see black plastic when compressing fabric under the plastic surround piece, so gotta try a bit more as i am looking to put lo-back sheepskin covers on to alleviate summer sweating!!! the baseball stitch seats are BEAUTIFUL but still hot when its sunny + hot. i used quality sheepskin covers on 2 vehicles with vinyl which is even worse + as advertised they are cooler in summer + warmer in winter!!!


----------

